# Another pic on simplicity lawn gallery



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well,

Got another pic on the contest gallery, I wonder if they will send me a another hat.

BTW, check out my address  


link 

Mike


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats cool Hey Andy he gave you some free advertisement:winky: Your yard looks good Mike hope you get another hat for that.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, I'd need to be drunk to drive that straight. :lmao: Excellant job! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy Tractorfourm.com sounds like a nice town  


Lawn looks nice. I can anly get close to that with a push mower, no way on a tractor.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks good viper.. seeing from the address.. id guess Andy may be getting a hat.....


looks great. 
PS. I submitted 2 pics also and got 2 hats.. What the heck.. for the money we have invested.. a crappy hat is the least they can do.. plus its free advertisement...


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya big show off!!!!!

Wow that looks nice! Or as they say Sweeeeeeeet!


----------

